

Apple Maps: The FAQ - rimantas
http://counternotions.com/2012/09/21/applemaps/

======
ZeroGravitas
The weirder section of the Apple blogosphere was pretty tragic reading even
when Apple was regularly knocking them out of the park, the response to this
map debacle really sorts the sheep from the goats.

It sounds awfully like Apple would like a chance to prove themselves and
iterate their beta product. But we wouldn't want to be grading on a curve* now
would we?

* [http://duckduckgo.com/?q=site%3Adaringfireball.net+grading+o...](http://duckduckgo.com/?q=site%3Adaringfireball.net+grading+on+a+curve)

(I provided the reference, as this phrase, much like "race to the bottom",
seems to be used in a sense about 180 degrees removed from it's actual meaning
in the Apple blogs)

------
roymabookie
The As seem a bit aggressive

~~~
snogglethorpe
The reason, of course, is that they aren't actually answers, they're part of a
desperate attempt to justify and deflect blame for Apple's royal screwup...

I don't know why people do this sort of thing (go nuts defending something
obviously indefensible). As one of the few sane commenters points out, liking
Apple's products, and even being a all-out fan, doesn't mean one can't be
realistic about their problems. Indeed, well-placed and clear-eyed criticism
will in the long run only make Apple's stuff _better_ , and surely that's
something any fan could get behind, right?

I'm certainly not an Apple fanboy, but I generally like Apple's products, and
have even thought about buying an iphone 5 ... but now ... I'm not so sure (I
guess I'll wait and see how things play out). Which sucks, because in many
ways it's an absolutely delicious piece of kit (and in the case of the ipod
touch, pretty much the only game in town). Please Apple, do the right thing,
even if it means swallowing your pride in the short-term; if you do, I will
happily give you my money...

------
ghurlman
Swap out "Apple Maps" and "Google Maps" for "iPhone" and "Windows Phone", and
you have a ready-made link for Gruber, with a snarky comment about "skating to
where the puck was" ready to go.

------
snogglethorpe
Well that was embarrassing...

